# Hoyo de Monterrey Epi #2



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Lots of conflicting comments about this ISOM here, but I took a chance and ordered a box.

Are these really in need of long term ageing?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

the only thing "aged" I like is my steak and my scotch.. those are some good smoking cigars IMO of course..


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

havana_lover said:


> the only thing "aged" I like is my steak and my scotch.. those are some good smoking cigars IMO of course..


.

I had one last night that I enjoyed very much. Lots of flavor, well blended and complex. Aging can only help matters. Thinking of getting a box myself


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> the only thing "aged" I like is my steak


:tpd: Dry aged Beef is the Best. Enjoy those Epicures!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Smokey Bob said:


> Lots of conflicting comments about this ISOM here, but I took a chance and ordered a box.
> 
> Are these really in need of long term ageing?


I find ageing mellows this smoke and makes it extremely smooth:tu though no long term ageing is necessary you'll notice a difference in how it smokes if you age it for a couple of months.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

I think the HdM Epi's don't need any age. They are very good fresh. As others have said, aging will mellow them a little, so it's your call. I'd smoke one fresh and make the call then.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Mine are only Sep06 and they are DEEEE-licious :ss


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

no doubt these are good with no age on them i will say this: a friend gave me one from '94 and it was just amazing how the flavors had developed. it was a fantastic cigar and you should all do yourselves the favor or aging some for a long long time. i know i'm going to get a box and set 'em down for a long time.

croatan had the same cigar so maybe he'll chime in here.

bruce


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have never been a big fan of these. Have tried them with anywhere up to 1 or 2 years of age. The flavor just seemed one dimensional and overly woody.

Have never had an aged one though....


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

The Epicure series don't need any aging to enjoy. They're ready to smoke out of the box. But if you want a good Hoyo that ages well try the "Double Corona" or the "des Dieux" (awesome - my daily smoke).


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Smokey Bob said:


> Lots of conflicting comments about this ISOM here, but I took a chance and ordered a box.
> 
> Are these really in need of long term ageing?


You will be pleased with your purchase. I've never had one with age, but the 4 or 5 I've smoked were great.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I like these better with a little age. I had some '06s which were just too raw tasting. I had some '05s recently that just seemed to be starting to come into their own. I had some '01s a year or two ago which were fantastic. YMMV.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Hoyo gets steriotyped as poor aging cigars but i just couldnt agree LESS. i get it, there a TAD bit mild compared to a Party or Cohiba, but its still full flavor and honestly mine just keep getting better and better


my older cabinets (band-less era) are producing a sweeter flavor while the banded cabinets- newer (post 2001), are more creamy and woodsy. Either way its my favorite robusto of all time- dont fall in line! rebel against the Serie D and Cohiba Robusto, this is it right here. Great with 7 years on them, and one of the VERY few cubans thats great out of a 06 or even 07 box code.

i just love this smoke and we all have defferent tastes but i had to sales pitch it a little!


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

CrazyFool said:


> Hoyo gets steriotyped as poor aging cigars but i just couldnt agree LESS. i get it, there a TAD bit mild compared to a Party or Cohiba, but its still full flavor and honestly mine just keep getting better and better
> 
> my older cabinets (band-less era) are producing a sweeter flavor while the banded cabinets- newer (post 2001), are more creamy and woodsy. Either way its my favorite robusto of all time- dont fall in line! rebel against the Serie D and Cohiba Robusto, this is it right here. Great with 7 years on them, and one of the VERY few cubans thats great out of a 06 or even 07 box code.
> 
> i just love this smoke and we all have defferent tastes but i had to sales pitch it a little!


I agree wholeheartedly, this is the first robusto I fell in love with. I still think they look cooler without the band too.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Hmmmmm... Epi #2 :dr :dr :dr

These are very good. I just broke into my second box and started to enjoy them with great delight. My box was a Nov 06, but these flavors are so good. I need to grab a few more since these have become a go-to stick of mine. :cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

broozer said:


> no doubt these are good with no age on them i will say this: a friend gave me one from '94 and it was just amazing how the flavors had developed. it was a fantastic cigar and you should all do yourselves the favor or aging some for a long long time. i know i'm going to get a box and set 'em down for a long time.
> 
> croatan had the same cigar so maybe he'll chime in here.
> 
> bruce


That was an amazing cigar. Honestly, I've never seen much in Epi 2s. They've always been ok, with decent flavors, but nothing that made me want to go back for a whole lot more. This cigar, however, changed all that. With enough age on them, they develop some amazingly complex flavors. I was grinning the entire time I was smoking that cigar.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I'll just say this: I have a 50 cab from 1994. They do indeed age very, very well. (then again, perhaps the blend was a bit better then...either way they are damn good cigars)


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

To follow up my first post the first time I had one of these it was young and out of the box and extremely sharp but I liked the flavour of the stick so I went ahead and bought a box. Shortly after that I had one that had been aged for just three months and there was a noticeable difference in the way they smoked. I can definitely see this being a great smoke after ageing for a short period e.g. a year but developing into an even better one with more age. This my friends is definitely a keeper. Have a box that's been ageing for almost a year now I'm not touching it for another atleast.


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for the great comments ! :tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

One of my faves for this size format. A unique taste. Can't go wrong. I'd say try some fresh and some aged. Might be a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Smokey Bob said:


> Lots of conflicting comments about this ISOM here, but I took a chance and ordered a box.
> 
> Are these really in need of long term ageing?


These too me are always good. Age or no age. Just got a box from last year and they are splendid cigars.


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been following this thread. Have a box arriving shortly and while I still have a single in my humi, I can't wait to try one outta the box and benchmark it before letting them rest inside my wine-coolidor which has been patiently waiting for cigars as it sits her in my office for over 2 weeks at a steady 65 degrees and 66% (sorry had to brag:ss)


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I tried a box,,, off the truck they were just okay but in about 6 months revisited them and WOW they were completely different ...amazing!! you wont be sorry just let em rest a bit and youll be rewarded


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I just smoked the one you gifted me Robert, it was great. I'm getting these ASAP. Delicious stick. :dr


----------



## johninct (Jan 8, 2006)

daniyal said:


> I find ageing mellows this smoke and makes it extremely smooth:tu though no long term ageing is necessary you'll notice a difference in how it smokes if you age it for a couple of months.


I had one from a freind, don't know how old. Bought a couple boxes from 2004, the first box I went through sucked (that was in 2005). Now, the other 2004 box is fantastic, so I have to say hold on to it for a couple of years. I didn't bother with that box throughout 2006, so can't say about that period.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I just smoked the one you gifted me Robert, it was great. I'm getting these ASAP. Delicious stick. :dr


Did I hear Cab split?:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got done finishing one of these from Smokey Bob. A very dynamic smoke!
First half was nice and creamy, second half was quite a spice bomb.:tu
Almost like smoking two different sticks. Loved the twang from the middle to nub. Definitely need to try one of these with some age to them.:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

cryinlicks said:


> I think the HdM Epi's don't need any age. They are very good fresh. As others have said, aging will mellow them a little, so it's your call. I'd smoke one fresh and make the call then.


:tpd: agree:tu


----------

